# Outdoors > Fishing >  Whitebait/Yabbies

## Boaraxa

Hi Guys
Went for a bit of a wander today to sus out a new spot before the baiting season started looks like a nice quite place to park up so itl be interesting to see how it go,s in season. did a few pans to see if there was any color in the black sand but not a spec....on the way home we stopped at a wee creek and caught a few yabbies.

----------


## Maca49

Koura?

----------


## Boaraxa

> Koura?


 Yes....there not actually yabbies most of the people i no around here call them that as opposed to fresh water crayfish or Koura...yabbies is really an oz,y turm but some how the name seems to have caught on around here !

----------


## Gapped axe

man you have small knife and forks

----------


## Boaraxa

I would have been happy enough with just the yabbies for t but didn't want to upset the cook so...ate the lot won't need any breke that's for sure  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Shit they big bastards! :Cool: 
This was the boys haul earlier this year.

----------


## Boaraxa

Yea they are big down here and otago as well all the 1,s iv cought from the nth island were a simlar size to ur ones ....still good fun catching them all the same...there was plenty of squelling going on from the girls when I unleashed them on the kitchen floor !

----------


## Maca49

So these are in tidal streams and in salt water? They'd taste very nice!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Believe to catch em in a lake you can string a length of copper wire with fern intertwined, weigh and floats as per net in right area. Koura will move into the fern and you can lift the wire, fern and Koura and shake them into you boat! Haven't tried but?

----------


## Boaraxa

> So these are in tidal streams and in salt water? They'd taste very nice!!!


Nar these were not but il give that ago go in a week or to often wondered if they are salt water margins .

----------


## Boaraxa

> Believe to catch em in a lake you can string a length of copper wire with fern intertwined, weigh and floats as per net in right area. Koura will move into the fern and you can lift the wire, fern and Koura and shake them into you boat! Haven't tried but?


Nar havent tryd that but it would work with a lump of meat in the middle...i just use bailing twine pulled apart into thin strands with meat on the end...the blue stuff is good so you can see each line easy

----------


## kotuku

some pack a wallop with those pincers too if they get a chance. we used to call em crawlies ,and as a kid living in moan on the coast we used to have a crawlie creek.
 trick was to grab one of mums forks ,tie it on a stick and spear em.I got nailed by a big bastard that lived in a hole -hell it hurt -put me off crayfish for years.(wuss)
 used to cook em up and eat the tails. if i remeber a piece of flax or longish grass wiggled in front would stir em up .

----------


## Dynastar27

that cray doesn't have very good taste in beer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

no waikato around here....not saying i dont like it!!....just dont have any  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

Nice one mate. Spot looks familiar, me being from down that way. Haven't had a feed of lobsters for a long time. They're good sized ones.

----------


## JayColli

Almost the size of lobsters eh! Eat the tomalley too?  :Grin:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Almost the size of lobsters eh! Eat the tomalley too?


that stuff is not for me !! some of my brown brothers eat it and says it is good but then he also eats kinas that have been sitting in the sun for a week and says they are good to so il pass  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Used to go down to the creek at the local park in Te Puke as a kid and used to get heaps of them and always had a big cook up of them the next morning use dot be heaps of fun and as other have shared also got nailed by a few of them, one kid I used to watch would go down with a net and just flick them into the net with his finger.

I have had Aussie yabbies for dinner while I was in the outback on wheat harvest in 2012 we had a laundry sink full and only took us two days to eat them and kept going back for more .....jeeze my mouth waters just typing about it

----------


## EeeBees

Have been invited to go whitebaiting with a friend thsi season...am really looking forward to getting the net out again and trying my luck!   Roll on Friday...!!! which will not mean much as there is work!!

----------


## EeeBees

The only one caught so put him back...a bird cannot fly on one wing!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Believe to catch em in a lake you can string a length of copper wire with fern intertwined, weigh and floats as per net in right area. Koura will move into the fern and you can lift the wire, fern and Koura and shake them into you boat! Haven't tried but?


No need to pass around like that Maca.  A good sized bit of T tree bush will do the same thing.

----------


## Rushy

> that cray doesn't have very good taste in beer


To true.  Must have been reading some of your posts.

----------

